# FS: Various Aquariums



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

For sale are a number of small to large used fish tanks! UPDATED LIST and PRICES!!


1 @ 13 gallons (16" L x 12" W x 16" H) glass with clear silicone, black plastic top and bottom frame - *SOLD*
1 @ 20 gallons (24" L x 12" W x 16" H) glass, with canopy but NO lights - *SOLD*
1 @ 26 gallons long tank including canopy (30" L x 12" W x 16" H) with black silicone. Very good condition and factory built rimless with polished glass edge on top. Bottom black frame comes off for complete rimless tank if desired - *SOLD*
1 @ 45 gallons long tank (48" L x 12" W x 18" H) glass with NEW clear silicone on entire tank. Old silicone was removed and new silicone applied. Tank is older and does have fine scratches on the bottom (due to sand/ rocks) and the black frame has signs of wear but still solid and the centre brace is undamaged. Good for use as an aquarium, sump or reptile tank - *SOLD*
[/COLOR]
1 @ 85 gallons Euro-braced, tempered glass tank (50" L x 17.75" W x 24" H) with wood veneer top and bottom banding. - *SOLD*


All above tanks only come as listed, no other equipment or accessories. None of the tanks are drilled. Please PM if interested. First come, first served.

Thanks for looking,

Junior


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

nice tanks, sent pm want 33 gal + 7gal


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

interested in a 20 gallon, pm sent


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent too~


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Ttt. Update!


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

TTT!

Updated pricing! 
$75 for an 85 gallon tank (no canopy);
$20 for a 20 gallon tank including canopy


----------



## cerealkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

interested in the 10 gallon tank if still available. PM sent.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

*TTT.... Added more tanks and updated pricing!!*


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Interested in 13g...


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

TTT ....

*Check out the prices for the 45 gallon long tank and the 85 gallon euro-braced tank!

Great Value.....!!!*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you quitting fish junior?


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

April said:


> Are you quitting fish junior?


Hi April,

No, not quitting.... just simplifying and decluttering a lot of stuff that's been amassed over time. Decided to stop holding onto things that I don't use before my family puts me on "Hoarders"....:lol:

Currently still have five tanks going and a tortoise!. Need to consolidate some of my discus due to work trips and vacation....

Cheers
Junior


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

TTT! 
26 Gallon Long Tank including canopy (both mint) $35
And
20 gallon for $15!!!


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

FREE bUMP, for good deals nice tanks, 

JD apologies for not being able to fit 2 tanks in car, 
foolish child of mine, he likes pretty cars, but not so good for transporting tanks for me


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

PM sent, would like to come by tonight if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

nao said:


> FREE bUMP, for good deals nice tanks,
> 
> JD apologies for not being able to fit 2 tanks in car,
> foolish child of mine, he likes pretty cars, but not so good for transporting tanks for me


Thanks...

I think it was all the sports equipment in his car! LOL!


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

Really- i figured he would remove such stuff,-That would be -long boards or/and snow boards, i did send him the measurements of tanks, if your planing on selliing lights or filters, he is gonna park auto on coast at end of month, he has lost e brake
i wanted a wider tank so i am happy, but that euro tank made me weak at the knees, it was beautiful and awesome.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Free bump for JD. Nice guy, great deals. Picked up the 26g in great condition; can't wait to set this sucker up.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

TTT...
20 gallon Hagen tank with black canopy but NO lights.....Only $15!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Simplifying is good. That's what I did! Less work , more Ayling with fish. Lol. Glad your still at it. If you get out to the heights come by.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Absolutely. I plan to head out soon. I miss that cat of yours..."the world's friendliest cat". LOL! Any discus yet? Your own or for sale?

Cheers
Junior


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

All sold. Thanks everyone!!


----------

